# Hercules/Atlas Beetles...where can I get them?



## blitzmantis (Oct 4, 2008)

I would like to purchase one as a pet but don't know where to find one...plz give me some websites...


----------



## harryallard (Oct 6, 2008)

o ho ho ho

i can help you there my good friend

wait...

no..

atlas is out of stock atm

but they have caucausus? which is pretty much the same thing

http://tarantulabarn.co.uk/shop/index.php?...p;productId=129

i love beetles


----------



## blitzmantis (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks a bunch...do they bite??? are they aggressive???


----------



## harryallard (Oct 7, 2008)

nooo

they could try and horn-poke you

but oh well

thats not hard to avoid

and you can hadle them

but apparently the feet are a bit sharp

im hoping to maybe pick one up at the aes fair


----------



## blitzmantis (Oct 12, 2008)

The site now says it cannot find the product...do u know any sites that sell any kind of horned beetles? (preferrably above 5cm)


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 12, 2008)

beetleforum.net


----------



## harryallard (Oct 12, 2008)

just come to the AES fair on the 18th


----------

